# How ejumacated are we?



## SER-5 (Nov 9, 2004)

Vote


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

never finished high school


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

Does an art degree count as ejumacated? :b


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

High school drop out (unejumacated)


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a little bit of ejumacation. I have a bachelor's degree.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BS in Finance


----------



## sparklehorse (Feb 13, 2004)

almost finished my masters in library science, woo hoo, off to a grand old salary of about $35K!?!! Wadda schmuck!


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

High school grad, and current college student.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Four years of community college. D'oh! :doh



sparklehorse said:


> almost finished my masters in library science, woo hoo, off to a grand old salary of about $35K!?!! Wadda schmuck!


I wanna do that! What school are you attending, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Finished High School...barely...lol

Plan on attending college/university in the future_


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Current student in a community college.


----------



## SER-5 (Nov 9, 2004)

WTF, 183 views and only 32 votes? lol come on people don't be shy.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

SER-5 said:


> WTF, 183 views and only 32 votes? lol come on people don't be shy.


Silly comment! We're all shy! :banana :banana :teeth


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Never finished high school, but trying to :fall


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Umm what if we finished half of college and then dropped out for a little while to do something else? (Like in my case live in a foreign country?) I guess I'll just put "Currently in college" even tho thats not really true.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm currently in college


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

One semester away from a BA in Speech & Language Disorders. Spanish minor. Woot! Go me!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

SER-5 said:


> WTF, 183 views and only 32 votes? lol come on people don't be shy.


Some of those are multiple views by the same person. I had to come back and look again to see how I compare. Only 8% are more educated than me.


----------



## space_is_arched (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a masters. Currently in a PhD program and screwing it up.


----------



## sparklehorse (Feb 13, 2004)

LilyFair said:


> Four years of community college. D'oh! :doh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Lily,

Not a school in the states sorry!, but I know there are heaps of good ones there, unfortunately there is only one masters level programme in my country!


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

2nd year of college/university, and I plan to go all the way to the top. Scientia potestas est!


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

weRe iz tha, opshin fer nat Finisheing Kendergarten,.? ops


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm currently in a junior/community college.


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

3rd year of uni.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

3rd year of a mechanical engineering degree


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

clenched_fist said:


> _Finished High School...barely...lol_


Me too.


----------



## crazyguy (Nov 12, 2004)

PHD in Psych.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

When I first read the title I thought it said something else..... :lol 

Anyway, I'm starting my second semester of college in January.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Bachelors in...psychology :hide


----------



## jdr5084 (Oct 24, 2004)

Becky said:


> Took me 5 minutes to figure out what ejumacated meant :um


dido Becky. :lol

I have a BBA in Accounting.


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

Currently in college/university...and will be for the next 10 years :um


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

> BS in Finance


Yeah, I BSed my way through finance as well. Oh, that's not what you meant. :lol


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

in college now


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Hmm, I don't see an "Associates Degree" option.  Oh well I'm going for my Bachelor's now that I got it out of the way. So I put currently in college.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BS in Computer Science -- it was in the engineering college (where nobody quite understood how hard programming really can be).


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

Woody said:


> High school drop out (unejumacated)


 :lol :lol :lol :dito

UK: finished school (oviously) Dropped out of A-levels (got 1 AS)

I think I've ejumacated myself though ! (to an extent).


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Almost finished with my Masters.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

In less than a month I will graduate with a bachelor's degree in...Liberal Arts.

Seems somewhat pointless. I'll probably get a job like the last one I had, sitting at a computer pushing a button over and over.

Still, I've enjoyed being in college.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Currently in college


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Becky said:


> Took me 5 minutes to figure out what ejumacated meant :um


lol me too, I sat there staring at the thread title thinking "what the hell is this?"


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

dax said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > Took me 5 minutes to figure out what ejumacated meant :um
> ...


SAME HERE!

I thought of other meanings (!) like.. u dont wanna know.


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

Received an MBA in Marketing Management.


----------



## saphfire (Apr 6, 2005)

I graduated from college. I took Animal Care, one year program. It got me a certificate and no job. lol.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

BS Computer Engineering. Then my guidance counselor sweet talked me into grad school (working as a teaching assistant, you actually get paid money to go to school, what a deal). Then after a year, took a leave of absence to, uhh, go backpacking in the woods for 6 months. Then got this job out in California, but perhaps someday I'll be back for more.


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm in college now, 2nd year and almost a drop-out because of my condition :evil


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

space_is_arched said:


> I have a masters. Currently in a PhD program and screwing it up.


Same here.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

ive been into 2 unis, dropped both and now im at college, kinda retarded, i know.


----------

